# You don't mess with the Zohan.



## Chris (May 10, 2008)

:: AdamSandler.com :: The Official Adam Sandler Site ::

Trailer here. This looks hilarious.


----------



## eleven59 (May 10, 2008)

Yeah, saw the trailer for this a while back and have been looking forward to it since


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 10, 2008)

Awesome

I get a lot of shit off my mates about liking Adam Sandler movies. Fuck it, in my eyes the guy can do no wrong!


----------



## Nerina (May 10, 2008)

Yeah I wanna see that


----------



## Mr. S (May 10, 2008)

i'd not seen that before, looks awesome


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2008)

That's gonna be pretty funny.


----------



## noodles (May 12, 2008)

"Smell it, smell it...now take it."


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 12, 2008)

"Stay out of my business Mustafa"
"This is not my name..."


----------



## kung_fu (May 12, 2008)

I might actually see this. Sandler movies have been sucking huge lately, but I'm a fan from way back. Hope its good.


----------



## petereanima (May 13, 2008)

i love most of adam sandlers movies, this one will be a good one me thinks.


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 13, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks this looks quite bad? I honestly don't think I've seen an Adam Sandler film I liked since Little Nicky.


----------



## kung_fu (May 14, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> I honestly don't think I've seen an Adam Sandler film I liked since Little Nicky.



Same for me actually. There were some good ones after that, the only one that comes to mind for me is "Anger Management"(thanks to Jack N), but after that they all kinda blurr together. It could really go either way, very funny or very lame. I thought "..Chuck and Larry" was going to rule bigtime  I was sadly mistaken.


----------



## eleven59 (May 14, 2008)

I liked "50 First Dates", but it's true that he hasn't done a good goofy comedy in quite a while, and has done a few not so great movies. On the other hand, I love "Punch Drunk Love", "Click" was great, and "Reign Over Me" was fucking amazing.


----------



## Kotex (May 16, 2008)

Reign over me was awesome. But this movie looks like it's gonna' be garbage. I do love AS movies usually though.


----------



## yellowv (May 16, 2008)

can't go wrong with Sandler. Well yeah you can, CLICK!!! This movies looks hilarious though.


----------



## eleven59 (May 16, 2008)

yellowv said:


> can't go wrong with Sandler. Well yeah you can, CLICK!!! This movies looks hilarious though.



You didn't like Click? How could you not like Click? Perhaps were you expecting more comedy?


----------



## yellowv (May 16, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> You didn't like Click? How could you not like Click? Perhaps were you expecting more comedy?



Click was just retarded. And believe me that pains me to say being that it has both Sandler and Walken in it, but i thought it really sucked.


----------



## eleven59 (May 16, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Click was just retarded. And believe me that pains me to say being that it has both Sandler and Walken in it, but i thought it really sucked.



Dude, Click was awesome, not as a comedy, but as a surprisingly well-done drama. While also being quite funny in places.


----------



## sakeido (May 16, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Dude, Click was awesome, not as a comedy, but as a surprisingly well-done drama. While also being quite funny in places.



Yeah I really liked click as a drama, not a comedy. There were some really funny parts, but on the whole, it really worked better as a kind of happy feel good sort of movie (aside from the extreme sadness at times).


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 16, 2008)

reminds me of billy madison


----------



## eleven59 (May 17, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Yeah I really liked click as a drama, not a comedy. There were some really funny parts, but on the whole, it really worked better as a kind of happy feel good sort of movie (aside from the extreme sadness at times).



 I went in expecting a comedy, and had my mind blown.


----------

